# Runde SATA-Kabel



## Oberst Klink (2. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,


Ich suche derzeiz nach runden SATA-Kabeln, da diese sich einfach besser verlegen lassen als die bekannten flachen Kabel. Die gehen mir langsam auf den Keks  

Ich habe jetzt schon welche von DeLock gefunden. Allerdings habe Ich gelesen, dass deren Stecker so dick sein sollen, dass es quasi unmöglich ist, zwei dieser Kabel direkt übereinander am Mainboard einzustecken, besonders wenn die SATA-Anschlüsse, wie bei vielen Boards, um 90° abgewinkelt sind. 

Daher würde Ich gerne mal fragen, ob es hier jemanden gibt, der diese Kabel hat und ob er dieses Problem das Ich beschrieben habe, auch tatsächlich hatte. 
Außerdem wäre Ich sehr dankbar für weitere Tipps. Vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand einen anderen Hersteller, der runde, nicht gewinkelte SATA-Kabel anbietet. 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Cook2211 (2. November 2012)

Da gäbe es diese:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Akasa-SATA-3-Kabel-50cm-black::13256.html


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. November 2012)

Danke. Aber irgendwie sehn die genau so aus wie die von DeLock


----------



## Cook2211 (2. November 2012)

Oh, die hatte ich mir nicht angeschaut 
Dann kommen die wahrscheinlich aus der selben Fabrik


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. November 2012)

Ja, sieht ziehmlich danach aus xD

Ich hätte ja nichts gegen diese flachen SATA-Kabel, aber die sind leider immer so starr und unflexibel^^ Das kann echt nervig sein, wenn man die Kabel im Rechner verlegen will


----------



## AmdFreak9900 (2. November 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, sieht ziehmlich danach aus xD
> 
> Ich hätte ja nichts gegen diese flachen SATA-Kabel, aber die sind leider immer so starr und unflexibel^^ Das kann echt nervig sein, wenn man die Kabel im Rechner verlegen will


 
versuchs mal mit nem föhn, föhn die kabel jeweils einzeln einfach 1 min  ab, und schon sind sie schön flexi


----------



## BrunsiBaer (3. November 2012)

Naja, beim Föhnen entweichen die Weichmacher aus der Isolierung, sodass die Kabel mit der Zeit spröde werden. Man sollte die Kabel also nicht zu stark erhitzen.
Am besten geht es da mit  einer Wärmflasche oder so.


----------



## cozma (16. November 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Danke. Aber irgendwie sehn die genau so aus wie die von DeLock


 
Zu den Delock kann ich aus Erfahung sagen, das deren Stecker nicht nur dick ist, sondern die Verriegelung
der Stecker eine Zumutung ist und mich an meinem letzten Board einen SATA Anschluss gekostet hat,
da die Verriegelung nicht auslöste und es den ganzen Anschluss mit vom Board gezogen hatte. Eventuell 
nur ein Ausreisser aber man weiss nie.


----------

